# Tomeviewer



## furiet (15 Janvier 2010)

bonjour à tous
Sur un PWB sous OS 9.2.2 j'ai téléchargé Tomeviewer 1.3d3 pour extraire la ROM du fichier Mac OS ROM Update Tome, mais sa fonction "Extraire" est en gris clair, non activable ?


----------



## Invité (15 Janvier 2010)

t'as cliqué sur ce que tu veux extraire ?


----------

